# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  I blush easily

## Lizzie

I hate it when i can't control myself. One of those instances is when i  blush in front of people. Just recently, i was teased by this girl (who  was this sales representative from one of our suppliers)  i barely know  her but i've seen her drop by the office a few times. 

It  happened while i was eating lunch with my co-workers, she was also  invited to have lunch there with us since she's friends with a few  co-workers. While they were talking, she then mentioned she was looking  for another co-worker (let's call him "Jake") who i assumed she had  talked to by phone. Now Jake was also there eating lunch with us, and i  think they were about to point him out to the girl, when all of sudden  the girl said she thought I was Jake. I was certainly surprised by that  attention, and then the people there started to tease us. Trying to make  something out of it. My office workers stated i was single and  available. Then the girl went for the ride and jokingly showed me her  hands saying she was also available. The teasing continued and i could  feel my head start to warm up. I knew i was starting to blushing but i  didn't know how i could keep it under control and hide it. My office  workers started noticing it and pointed it out for others to notice  while they continued on with their teasing. I didn't know what to say,  or how to handle the situation. I just smiled a few times i guess. Just  to play along. I didn't say anything and after i've finished my lunch  left them. I'm not sure if i had handled that situation correctly. Part  of me feels, that i may have been rude for not speaking to them, since  they did try to talk to me or at least tried to get me to talk i guess.  While another part of me feels that they were just joking around and i  just happened to be a part of it, so no big deal.

I didn't expect  anything after that. But the week after that, the girl dropped by the  office again ( i heard she regularly drops by the office once a week ).   I went up to have my regular lunch with my co-workers, went inside the  toilet to wash my hands. I knew the girl was still busy talking to  someone down at the office, so i was not really expecting anything. So  while i was washing my hands, i heard my name being mentioned by one of  my office mates. They were looking for me. So i came out to see why.  What's up and all. Then i was surprised to see the girl there again. For  my co-workers to tease me with again...

I just wish i could  control it.  So people won't easily be able to tease me with it. In any  case, this blushing thing makes me feel really pathetic.

----------


## VickieKitties

There used to be a guy at my job that made a habit of staring  me pointedly until I blushed so hard I had to flee the room, it sucked.  Once people know you're a blusher they're bound to exploit it.  It's hard to try to remain calm, but that's the best thing.  Try to put your mind outside of the situation at hand.

----------


## FiestyAnxiety

Don't worry, this is fairly common; I even have it.  Anyways, the main  reason we blush is because of the excellent blood flow we blushers have,  meaning if you distract the rush of blood to some other body part, then  it will help.  At least this is my opinion, I read somewhere that if  you press your stomach forward (not too much, you don't want to look  pregnant... and if you are then you don't want to hurt your back).   Another thing you can do is to not think about it, part of the reason we  blush is because of emotions or stress so if you relax it really helps   Hmmmm, oh! I know, you can also watch out because heat just worsens the  blushes so if anything take off your jacket if you are wearing one.  Okay, that's all of my tips so far, hope this helps! =

----------


## Misssy

Me also and I don't like it also

----------


## Chloe

It's a problem some people have more than others, I always try and distract myself with other serious thoughts or I think of remarks to say but don't say them. That way your not reacting and I've managed to control my blushing (somewhat) however it is a quality some people love so don't try and get rid of it  ::):  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

